# My Brain Exploded



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

...when imagining the tenth dimension. 










Phew those videos fixed it for me. 

Now let's imagine the *ELEVENTH DIMENSION*


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

oh, no, please don't tell me that you plan to convert yourself in one of those snobs who try to compose 'mathematical music'...


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Now let's imagine the *ELEVENTH DIMENSION*


Thanks for posting I enjoyed this but I have to ask are you serious? :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> Thanks for posting I enjoyed this but I have to ask are you serious? :lol:


I can't remember. I have since exploded my brain once again imagining the 11th dimension.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Again, another thoroughly first-world problem. That, and the fare, gets you on the bus.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

That's amazing, I never knew what it all meant til now.

If we can quantify so many possibilities of existence, and still seem to combine all things into a point, that means we still live in something finite.

God must be the 11th dimension.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

This video is very meh..


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

*Ligeti* is the eleventh dimension.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I didn't see god mentioned in that video at all come to think of it. 

There is no eleventh dimension, any and all possible dimensiosn must exisit within the tenth dimension. ​


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> There is no eleventh dimension, any and all possible dimensiosn must exisit within the tenth dimension.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> I didn't see god mentioned in that video at all come to think of it.


don't turn this into a religious debate!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Philip said:


>


, OMG.
-----------


----------

